# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Máy cắt CNC Laser Fiber tại Việt Nam

## toandacloc.cnc

Tại Việt Nam, công nghệ *Laser Fiber CNC* chỉ mới bắt đầu được ứng dụng nhiều vào cuối năm 2017. Đến nay, công nghệ này đã bắt đầu có những bước phát triển nhảy vọt mang tính bùng nổ. Việc sở hữu một chiếc máy cắt CNC trong nhà máy như một sự “hấp dẫn” đặc biệt với mỗi một doanh nghiệp, mỗi một cơ sở gia công cơ khí

Hòa chung xu hướng phát triển không ngừng của ngành công nghiệp sản xuất thế giới, sự cạnh tranh thị trường diễn ra ngày một gay gắt giữa những đơn vị sản xuất và cung ứng máy cắt Laser. Hơn hết, yếu tố quyết định sự thành công cũng như hiệu quả đầu ra của sản phẩm phụ thuộc vào chính chất lượng máy từ những nhà cung cấp

Trong nước, chúng ta có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy một đơn vị cung ứng máy cắt với đủ kích thước mà giá thành lại vô cùng đa dạng. Những loại sản phẩm từ các cơ sở cung ứng này đến từ nhiều nguồn như Mỹ, Châu Âu… tuy nhiên, giá thành lại khá đắt đỏ khi nhập về Việt Nam. Vì vậy, nhiều nhất là các loại máy của Trung Quốc có giá thành rẻ hơn. Tuy nhiên, có nên mua máy cắt Laser Fiber có xuất xứ Trung Quốc hay không luôn là vấn đề nhiều người tiêu dùng phải băn khoăn trước khi đầu tư

Để tránh những trường hợp “tiền mất tật mang” và lãng phí thời gian sửa chữa hỏng hóc của máy móc khi sử dụng trong thời gian dài, doanh nghiệp nên đầu tư mua máy cắt CNC ngay tại Việt Nam



Công ty Toàn Đắc Lộc là công ty đầu tiên sản xuất Máy cắt CNC Laser Fiber tại Việt Nam. Đặc biệt các chế độ bảo hành bảo dưỡng sau mua cho khách hàng rất được chú trọng

Nhân thêm thông tin và được báo giá liên hệ: 0917.26.44.99

Website: toandacloc.com

----------

